# "How do you want to open this file" randomly pops up



## izzytoo (Jun 11, 2016)

Someone else posted this same issue, but the thread is locked and here doesn't appear to be any responses. This started happening just last week. I did not install any new software, there were no updates installed to Windows 10. About every 20 to 30 seconds, I get this popup.

I disabled everything in start up that I didn't need. I did a system restore, but I may have been too late in doing that because there was no effect. I uninstalled some programs I hadn't used in awhile. All to no avail.

Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460 CPU @ 3.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 12227 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 740, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 153599 MB, Free - 104971 MB; D: Total - 1734603 MB, Free - 1533111 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., K30AD_M31AD_M51AD_M32AD
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

welcome to the forum

its not a guarantee, but the default feature sets to use programs in question as the default program. this would be a start, going :
- via Settings
- via the 'old' control panel
- via rt click 'Open With' 'Choose Another App' and the confirmatory tick box 'Always use this app'.

if not, microsoft have a download, easy fix and a manual resolve. see both in this link:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3094186


----------



## izzytoo (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank you for your response. I didn't mention what isn't obvious on the image - there is no file mentioned. That is, I am not attempting to open a file and the popup doesn't provide the name of the file or program. If it did, it' delete it.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

izzytoo said:


> Thank you for your response. I didn't mention what isn't obvious on the image - there is no file mentioned. That is, I am not attempting to open a file and the popup doesn't provide the name of the file or program. If it did, it' delete it.


i hear you

and my thoughts were fixing any file to a program, declared as default would secure rights to open certain files, automatically. without seeing the popup.

but as said, a random file enquiry, popup is certainly different and given to be a glitch. tracking down the trigger/s causing the prompt, is first to run a few scans, as in this link. it has several links if any program is needed: see here
http://www.windowstechinfo.com/2015...o-open-this-type-of-file-js-windows-88-1.html


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you want to, it is usually safe to choose Notepad so as to take a look what the file is


----------



## izzytoo (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks all for the responses. Would that it could have been that easy. There isn't any program that will open whatever it is that wants to open or run. I tried Notepad for that reason and all I got was another error message "Cannot find C:\Program.txt file do you want to create it?" I first said No, then for grins I said Yes. The Yes selection created an empty note called Program.txt.

In any case, I did go through all of the steps outlined by Bob (thank you!). I was able to accomplish all the steps except for the Eset online scanner which kept crashing until I said "#@%-it" and moved on. So far, none of the other scans found an issue. One of the scans did do some registry cleanup, but that sadly did not solve anything. I will try just downloading the free trial of Eset, just in case that is the ONE thing that solves my problem.

Thank you all again for your suggestions.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

just tried the Eset online scanner from a couple of portals and the result was a 404 page. maybe another day.as said maybe the trial might help>

a couple of things to try. open IE go to Tools -> Internet options ->Security ->Custom -> Launching applications and unsafe files -> Enable. its not the safest option.. but for a test period, see if it helps.

also, unless an event was inadvertently placed in the task scheduler. a check for some tasks that should not be there may need clearing as scheduled actions will repeat indefinitely.


----------

